# The Anthony Randolph watch thread.



## gi0rdun

This guy has received so much hype over the offseason so we'll keep an eye out for how he's gonna do in the NBA this year.

From what I've seen, Anthony Randolph is starting to live up to his hype.

In his first 4 preseason games...

Game 1 (VS Clippers)

10 points, 9 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 blocks, 3/13 shooting, 4/7 free throws

Game 2 (VS Lakers)

18 points, 12 rebounds, 2 assists, 4 blocks, 1 steal, 8/17 shooting, 2/2 free throws

Game 3 (VS Lakers)

18 points, 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 8/11 shooting, 2/2 free throws

Game 4 (VS Suns)

15 point, 13 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block, 3/9 shooting, 9/10 free throws

Very promising numbers so far even though it's just preseason. It's amazing watching him soar up for a rebound and then race down the court bringing the ball up by himself like he's an NBA Point Guard.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I'm pumped to watch this kid go bonkers this year.


----------



## gi0rdun

Game 5...

8 points, 5 rebounds... IN LESS THAN 10 MINUTES!

This kid is insane.


----------



## BlueBaron

Those are some pretty damn good numbers. He's gonna be one to watch.


----------



## 77AJ

Yeah he's been great. I was watching him the other night, and he had a sick behind the back dribble to avoid a defender, and finished with a decent slam. The guy has passion and heart. I'm hoping he continues to thrive, and becomes a key contributor to the Warriors. On the other hand the few times I've seen electric Ellis he's been less than amazing.


----------



## evalam23

He is a sleeper in many fantasy leagues gobble him up, because he is a double double man ready to explode, plus 2 blocks a game. At 6-11 can handle a bit, leap out of the gym and run the floor. He was a little scary last year because he jumps so high he is out of control when he lands, hoping he keeps both feet under him this year, need 82 games.


----------



## mvP to the Wee

He'll be in the race for most improved along with Noah. I got one of them winning.


----------



## Wade County

Should really put up some big numbers playing high-paced Nellie Ball. He couldnt have landed in a better situation for his skillset, bar Phoenix.

Should really put up Josh Smith/Shawn Marion type numbers this year, im thinking:

16ppg
9rpg
2apg
1.8bpg
1.1spg
36mpg


----------



## gi0rdun

Randolph isn't nearly getting enough minutes.

He put up a respectable 12-7 in 24 minutes but most of those were garbage minutes and he got most of his points off free throws.

This is why Don Nelson is a horrible coach.


----------



## Wade County

Guy is killing my fantasy team 

Damn you Nelson!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Seriously...WTF!!!

I picked up Randolph in the 7th round of my 11 team fantasy draft. I took him over Eric Gordon, Lamar Odom and Nate Robinson and the dude is not getting any opportunities.

I really expected him to get 14/8 and close to 2spg and 2bpg. Screw you Nelson!!!


----------



## gi0rdun

One thing to say: Disappointing season for Randolph so far.


----------



## Kidd

I picked him with my 3rd pick... in a 20 league team, but still.


----------



## gi0rdun

18 points in a quarter against the Magic!!! Go A-Dolph!!


----------



## Wade County

Just picked him back up in my Fantasy team. I had to drop Jeff Green to get him - but I think his upside is there. Hopefully he'll start to get consistent chances to shine - there really is no excuse for Mikki Moore starting ahead of him...and why are they playing him at Center?


----------



## BlakeJesus

Mikki Moore getting more minutes than him is mind boggling. Nelson's logic is questionable at best sometimes.


----------



## gi0rdun

And just like that, Anthony Randolph is averaging 12 points and 7 rebounds a game. His stats are skewed a bit with those 10 minute games but in about 22 minutes, Randolph is starting to get his averages up to people's expectations.


----------



## Kidd

Why does he always look like he's about to cry?


----------



## RollWithEm

briaN37 said:


> Why does he always look like he's about to cry?


He always looked that way at LSU, too.


----------

